# Show etiquette?



## TheresaD (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi all.  I'd like to know what is the proper etiquette for approaching handlers at dog shows. I'd like to go and ask questions, pick their brains or ask for business cards but a lot of them appear to be "in a zone" and not open to socializing while they work. I understand and respect that but if they are standing around in between shows/classes, can or should I approach and introduce myself? :wavey:


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Theresa, I was just at a show where I sat for a few hours watching various classes and waiting to see Bertie's breeder to arrive and show her dogs.... 

And while I sat there, people were chatting up the handlers and asking for cards pretty much the entire time.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

You can but you might get a rushed/not super nice response if they are in the middle of showing dogs. There are a few handlers that I think you guys should meet for your future boy, just so you can make an educated decision in choosing the right person for you  And getting the benefit of others' experience is also a plus. Sometimes there may be things "off" with a handler or reasons a lot of people don't use the handler...and you don't see that in the ring.


----------



## TheresaD (Oct 8, 2012)

I was hoping you would chime in Michelle! We're hoping you and Melissa will take us under your wing and share your vast expertise with us.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

TheresaD said:


> I was hoping you would chime in Michelle! We're hoping you and Melissa will take us under your wing and share your vast expertise with us.


I definitely will. We should meet for lunch sometime soon, I work in Irvine


----------



## TheresaD (Oct 8, 2012)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I definitely will. We should meet for lunch sometime soon, I work in Irvine


At B, B & K? We definitely need to do lunch!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

TheresaD said:


> At B, B & K? We definitely need to do lunch!


Yes, I work in Riverside one day a week but am in Irvine most of the time


----------

